# Adding Trusted Sites for All Users



## Bluewaterbum (Sep 18, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how I would add trusted sites so that any user on a PC will have the trusted site? I have tried adding the the registry under machines and i have tried under current user... any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What's your Operating System and Web browser?


----------



## Bluewaterbum (Sep 18, 2009)

Xp sp2, ie 7


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

XP Pro or Home?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If using XP Pro, try the following:

*To set a trusted site, in Group Policy editor:* 

Click on Start > Run > type gpedit.msc

Navigate to:

User Config > Admin Templates > Windows Components > Internet Control Panel > Security Page

*Policy:* _Site to Zone Assignment List_

Any site you add to the list with a value of 2, will be in the trusted sites zone.


----------

